# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Пианино "РОСТОВ - ДОН"

## Maximillyan

Первый раз за многие годы, пианино было настроено, точнее сказать, была сделана попытка привести строй в соответствие. Ремонт молоточков, их шлифовка, а также установка педалей в соответствии с требованием стандартного их положения, в момент игры и пр.:

----------


## alisa1

https://stupenikparnasu.wixsite.com/mysite

https://rutube.ru/video/4a2db47c53cb...f62bdd5c4b0b1/

А вот это Ямаха рояль за несколько миллионов с датчиками внутри :) Мучительно...  Особо с педалями. Гремят немного. https://stupenikparnasu.wixsite.com/mysite/o-shkole

Играла я. :) Ростов Дон это трофейная фабрика Бейкер, вывезкнная из Германии и поставленная в Ростове после войны. Немцы обиделись.

Настраивала наполовину сама Ростов Дон. Середину опытный настройщик делал. Скоро попробую пианино целиком.

Мое мнение - пианино хорошее. Еще бы! Бейкер!

----------


## Maximillyan

> https://stupenikparnasu.wixsite.com/mysite
> 
> https://rutube.ru/video/4a2db47c53cb...f62bdd5c4b0b1/
> Настраивала наполовину сама Ростов Дон. Середину опытный настройщик делал. Скоро попробую пианино целиком.
> 
> Мое мнение - пианино хорошее. Еще бы! Бейкер!


хотелось бы услышать звук, настроенного Вами "Ростова"

----------


## alisa1

https://rutube.ru/video/4a2db47c53cb...f62bdd5c4b0b1/
Здесь не слышно?

https://stupenikparnasu.wixsite.com/mysite

А здесь кнопочку нужно нажать в нижнем левом углу видео - включить звук. Он по умолчанию отключен.

Я еще не настраивала целиком, потому что это нужен опыт слышать темп биения кварт и квинт, который в темперированном строе изменен. оттого и название - ТЕМПЕрированный.

----------


## Maximillyan

> https://rutube.ru/video/4a2db47c53cb...f62bdd5c4b0b1/
> Здесь не слышно?
> 
> https://stupenikparnasu.wixsite.com/mysite
> 
> А здесь кнопочку нужно нажать в нижнем левом углу видео - включить звук. Он по умолчанию отключен.
> 
> Я еще не настраивала целиком, потому что это нужен опыт слышать темп биения кварт и квинт, который в темперированном строе изменен. оттого и название - ТЕМПЕрированный.


сорри, я не понял. В целом темперация исполнена хорошо и даже близка к совершенству, полагаю. Да, можно судить по этим 2 произведениям, что присутствует темперация во всех октавах. 1 октава и 2 до фа выдержаны идеально. То, что касается большой и частичной малой, то есть некоторые вопросы, но скорее к звуку. То ли молоточки неполноценно бьёт, то ли басовый штег отклеился, полагаю. Очень бы не советовал экспериментировать. На старых "Ростовах" очень твёрдые колки часто, как бы по неопытности и пр., не порвать струн. Сейчас ВСЁ здесь звучит прилично.

----------


## alisa1

Есть такое немного стучвщий звук. Вопрос касается именно молоточков, которые починить пока не удалось, там нужны новые наклейки на них. Это мне сказал настройщик. Верха "орут", но у Блютнера еще больше "орут". Если взять старые рояли - то просто беда...  Слышны на Ростове и смены регистра средний на верхний. Но я выбирала, играть на этом инструменте или пойти на крутую концертную Ямаху, а такая возможность была, по следующим соображениям:
1. Люди, которые будут учиться по данному курсу, вероятнее всего, инструмент более высокого класса иметь просто не будут.
2. Во время обучения всплывет разница в звуке.
3. Люди мнительные могут подумать, что это у них что-то не так.

В общем, я решилась играть именно на таком инструменте больше из демократических соображений. Надеюсь, вы меня поняли. :) Как мой учитель говорил всегда - не кивай на зеркало. :) Пианист должен уметь управляться с любым инструментом, пусть и с расстроенным, и с отклеившимися глушилками. На Бехштейне все хорошо звучат, как говорится. Но Бехштейна наверняка не будет у обучающегося - вот в чем дело. 

Спасибо за отзыв и конструктивную критику! Разбогатею - приглашу опять настройщика по ремонту молоточков и всяких прочих "глушилок"! :) Инструмент все-таки 68-го года, антиквариат!

P.S. За струны не волнуйтесь - очень большой опыт. Несколько лет играла на дареном Гебрюдер Фестер. Еще и из красного дерева и с посеребренными струнами. Там вообще каждый день приходилось настраивать.

----------


## Maximillyan

> Есть такое немного стучвщий звук. Вопрос касается именно молоточков, которые починить пока не удалось, там нужны новые наклейки на них. Это мне сказал настройщик. Верха "орут", но у Блютнера еще больше "орут". Если взять старые рояли - то просто беда...  Слышны на Ростове и смены регистра средний на верхний. Но я выбирала, играть на этом инструменте или пойти на крутую концертную Ямаху, а такая возможность была, по следующим соображениям:
> 1. Люди, которые будут учиться по данному курсу, вероятнее всего, инструмент более высокого класса иметь просто не будут.
> 2. Во время обучения всплывет разница в звуке.
> 3. Люди мнительные могут подумать, что это у них что-то не так.
> 
> В общем, я решилась играть именно на таком инструменте больше из демократических соображений. Надеюсь, вы меня поняли. :) Как мой учитель говорил всегда - не кивай на зеркало. :) Пианист должен уметь управляться с любым инструментом, пусть и с расстроенным, и с отклеившимися глушилками. На Бехштейне все хорошо звучат, как говорится. Но Бехштейна наверняка не будет у обучающегося - вот в чем дело. 
> 
> Спасибо за отзыв и конструктивную критику! Разбогатею - приглашу опять настройщика по ремонту молоточков и всяких прочих "глушилок"! :) Инструмент все-таки 68-го года, антиквариат!
> 
> P.S. За струны не волнуйтесь - очень большой опыт. Несколько лет играла на дареном Гебрюдер Фестер. Еще и из красного дерева и с посеребренными струнами. Там вообще каждый день приходилось настраивать.


Я имел в виду несколько другой аспект звучания, а именно,* неровность перехода тембра в малой октаве*. Это «беда» практически всех пианино сов.производства. То, что касается дискантов. Это всё очень умело можно и нужно убрать и настроить полагаю.
Ваши критерии очень даже обоснованы и правильны, если речь идёт о тех задачах, которые Вы провозглашаете и пытаетесь развивать во время обучения на сайте. Это действительно, можно сказать демократично и более чем рационально.
*«немного стучвщий звук»* его причина чаще всего в отклеившихся гаммерштилях молоточков (цокание лошадиных копыт по брусчатке).


 Профессиональный настройщик устранит это быстро и верно. По поводу наклеек, я бы предостерёг Вас от обтягивания молоточков замшей. Весь шарм звучания испарится сразу после процедуры.
С 68 по 72 самые лучшие пианино этой фирмы, и я полагаю, что лучшие, и с годами, как хорошее вино, только крепче и вкуснее.
Удачи во всех Ваших начинаниях, с уважением, Максим

----------


## alisa1

Ой, спасибо огромное! Меня именно это и страшно беспокоит - плохие заглушки. Плохой отскок. 
А с на Лирике 1970 такое же нельзя проделать? Дело в том, что это мой еще детский инструмент, но я не могу с ним расстаться никак. И не советую это делать никому, потому что последствия непредсказуемые. Это все равно что тело пианиста. Оно росло вместе с ним... Надеюсь, это понятно. Четыре раза настройщик приходил - чинил, но еще остались недоработки. Именно отскок плохой, вязнут клавиши.

----------


## Maximillyan

> Ой, спасибо огромное! Меня именно это и страшно беспокоит - плохие заглушки. Плохой отскок. 
> А с на Лирике 1970 такое же нельзя проделать? Дело в том, что это мой еще детский инструмент, но я не могу с ним расстаться никак. И не советую это делать никому, потому что последствия непредсказуемые. Это все равно что тело пианиста. Оно росло вместе с ним... Надеюсь, это понятно. Четыре раза настройщик приходил - чинил, но еще остались недоработки. Именно отскок плохой, *вязнут* клавиши.


По поводу заглушек. Плохое глушение (демпферирование) имеет множество вариантов. Чаще, если пианино старое, и не видно явного ТУГОГО хода непосредственно самой заглушки, это может быть связано со смешением самого глушителя, его шерстяной основы, которая ложится на струны. Достаточно чуть сместить её по всей площади попадания на струны и, проблема уйдёт. Бывает так, что фильц(шерсть) уже выработался и глушение неполноценное, тогда нужно чуть его взбодрить зубной щёткой или чуть сжать к центру, используя медицинский пинцет. Есть вариант, когда пианино очень долгое время стояло в неотапливаемом помещении, то шерсть становится подобно валенку и происходит ни только плохое глушение, но присутствует твёрдый неприятный звук удара, в момент опускания фильца к струнам. Это только когда плохая шерсть. То, что касается механических повреждений (плохой ход) всей лапки, тут сложнее и нужен специалист, полагаю. Но ВСЁ это решаемо. Ваш случай, похоже, как раз в плохом отскоке демпфергальтера. Либо пружинка ослабла или вовсе отсутствует, или ось сместилась.
Лирика обычно очень выносливое по механике пианино. Если у Вас ростовская, то вообще это классика. Люберецкие хорошо держат строй, но тембр не очень приятный.
Чтобы я Вам мог пояснить по поводу «вязнущих клавиш». Дело в том, что причин более 20 может быть. Но все они решаемы, в некоторых случаях даже без вызова настройщика. Снимите мини фильму на сотку, я бы смог что-то прокомментировать и дать совет. Как снимать? Нужно убрать верхнюю панель и в момент нажатия клавиши, я должен увидеть кинематику (движение) самой клавиши, молоточка. Чем больше ракурсов, тем ярче вырисовывается проблема. Выложите видео на Ю-тюбе и дайте ссылку. Попытаемся сделать анализ.
Удачи,

----------

